# Sandblasting media



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Got a small portable sandblaster for xmas and would like to no whats the best grit to buy?
I will be useing it on alloy wheels and steel subframe/ suspension parts
Would kiln dried sand work?

:thumb:


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Fine glass blasting media is normally best tbh


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

OK 
So would I assume I could use kiln dried sand as glass is sand!?
I would expect though it wouldn't be as quick/effective!?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i bought a cheapo silverline sandblaster tin thing for my compressor to blast bitumen paint from my wall, it came with glass media, was great ran out, expensive, it came with aluminium media, was great ran out expensive, wickes kiln dried sand 3 quid was great didnt run out worked just as well as the others!!!!, messy as hell, when your in wickes pick up proper safety googles, hurts like hell does a sand richochet into your iris!!!!!

very noisy and very messy and very dusty...........but nilfisk do an attachment for wet blasting, just uses the pressure washer to blast sand out, no dust!!!!!!!

not as powerful as proper blasting but, only the noise of the pressure washer and no dust, lots of wet sand though!!!!, theres videos on ewtube i fink

sandblasting for the win!!!!!!!


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Unless your doing loads take it to a powder coating place and ask them just to blast it and paint it yourself and if you can leave it with them to do arround their normal work its very cheap


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've used kiln dried sand to do wheels on a small blaster. If you go to the likes of b an q it's the stuff you use to finish paving off with. It's around £2 a bag.

Sutty.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Deniance said:


> i bought a cheapo silverline sandblaster tin thing for my compressor to blast bitumen paint from my wall, it came with glass media, was great ran out, expensive, it came with aluminium media, was great ran out expensive, wickes kiln dried sand 3 quid was great didnt run out worked just as well as the others!!!!, messy as hell, when your in wickes pick up proper safety googles, hurts like hell does a sand richochet into your iris!!!!!
> 
> very noisy and very messy and very dusty...........but nilfisk do an attachment for wet blasting, just uses the pressure washer to blast sand out, no dust!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!!
I must admit though I think I will stick to the sand/ALU stuff as I would rather dust than sandy mud everywere lol
I will make a ply blast cabnit to help with the dust and to recycle the media 
I'm only doing small parts on car and my wheels, although if its easy to use I might use it to blast the subframes while still on the car



Monny Fan said:


> Unless your doing loads take it to a powder coating place and ask them just to blast it and paint it yourself and if you can leave it with them to do arround their normal work its very cheap


I had considered it but I like to do things myself and hope to be doing a lot more of this sort of thing over the next year!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Sutty 90 said:


> I've used kiln dried sand to do wheels on a small blaster. If you go to the likes of b an q it's the stuff you use to finish paving off with. It's around £2 a bag.
> 
> Sutty.


Think I will try the kiln dried sand first!:thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If you can recycle the Media, go for Carbide, very effectful. 
On the continent is it forbidden to use sand as it can cause silicosis (Lung disease).
It also causing a hell lot of dust, if you do it outside a cabinet, you will find the dust years after in everything.
Glass beads are but very good. 
Wear good eye, face, skin and breathing protection. 
You don't want to feel sandblasted after, as with that speed the stuff go right into your skin.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Its going well 
Will update with my work soon!!!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what sort of compressor do you own ? unless its massive you will struggle to do decent sized items and then theres all the mess if at home


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

So popped to bandq, got a 22kg bag of kiln dried San which was a 5er
Spent 30mins when home knocking up a small cabinet out of off cuts of ply 
Filled my new little hopper up and spent a couple of hours testing it out





Charge cooler bracket off my rs which was manky!


Took 45mins with sand to get this 



Still a little pitted in places but I only went at it to get it cleaned up



Chuffed so far with just testing it out 
I think I will just use sand for random bits and also get some better beads or the like for my alloys


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> what sort of compressor do you own ? unless its massive you will struggle to do decent sized items and then theres all the mess if at home


3hp air master twin 
Just about handled it


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks good mate! Nice results so far.

Sutty.


----------

